# Brauche Dringen Hilfe Beim Einstellen Vom Samsung Syncmaster p2450h



## Micha23 (18. Februar 2010)

Erstmal Moin All 
Hab mir diesen lcd geholt weil er eig überall gute bewertung hat
nur leider hab ich extreme einstellungs probleme da es mein erster lcd is und ich ma wirklich 0 ahnung habe wie ich ihn einstellen solte frag ich lieber ma nach ich nutze den lcd halt fürn pc mit hdmi kabel sitze net weit von weg aber denoch wen ich zb icq aufhabe oder den browser is mir das bild echt mega unscharf und die schrift irgendwie auch komisch und sticht mega im auge
besonders wen ich i-net browser googel oder amazon auf habe brennen meine augen mega weil einfach irgendwas nochnet past ;( 
wen ich jetze aber zocke zb wow is das bild top nur aufm destop irgendwie nicht 
können mir ma bitte 3-4 leuts ihre einstellungen posten damit ich sie testen kann wer echt super super lieb wird dan bes besser!!
weiß sonst echt nicht mehr weiter....
hab nur den standert treiber instaliert bei treiber auswahl zwischen analog und digital habe ich digital genommen wuste ich au net was das is ...
plz helft mir bin wirlich für alles dankbar

Helligkeit:
Kontrast:
Schärfe:
Bildmodus:
MagicColor:
Rot:
Grün:
Blau:
Farbtemp:
Farbeffekt:
Gamma:
H-Position
V-Position
Bildgröße:

mfg


----------



## Puet (18. Februar 2010)

Lies 
Dir mal den Test bei Prad.de durch, da werden auch meist die Einstellungen mit behandelt: PRAD | Testbericht Samsung P2450H

Was meinst Du mit Standarttreiber, den von Windows?
Du solltest den aktuellen Treiber je nach Graka ATi bzw. NVidia verwenden und den Monitor in der nativen Auflösung, hier 1.920 x 1.080. Deine beschriebene Unschärfe deutet darauf hin, das Du diese Einstellung nicht nutzt.

Grüße


----------



## Micha23 (19. Februar 2010)

grad erst wieder home gekommen!!
mit standert treiber mein ich dem vom samsung lcd von der cd die dabei wa.. hab die möglichkeit zwischen 2 setups gehabt analog und digital habe digital genommen kp was das wa oder ob es richtig is...

hab auch den neusten treiber für meine graka gainward gtx 285 drauf und bei der grafikkarte die Auflösung 1080p, 1920 x 1080 (native) ausgewählt + 60Hz und Highest (32-bit)

hab mir auch alles durch gelesen bei prad aber denoch komme ich nicht weiter bin halt noch sehr unerfahren  

irgendwas stimmt aber trozdem mit meinen einstellungen beim lcd menü nochnet wiegesagt wen ich zocke is alles super nur wen ich im destop oder Browser bin sticht das bild mega im auge besonders schlimm is es bei weißen hps länger als 2 mins kann ich mir das nicht ankucken hab schon mega angst das ich mir meine augen in arsch mache ;(
kp was ich machen soll brauch ambesten eine einstellung von jemand der davon ahnung hat und zufrieden is mit seiner einstellung würde mir bes echt helfen 
weil so werd ich leider nicht glücklich mit dem jutem lcd 
plz helft mir

mfg


----------



## knuffbiber (26. Februar 2010)

Nimm dir doch erstmal ne weisse Testseite mit bisschen schwarzer schrift und stell Helligkeit/Kontrast so ein, dass es nicht mehr so grell ist.
Dannach kannst du ja mal mit 2-3 hochauflösenden Fotos noch ein bisschen rumspielen bis es dir Farb und Kontrastwerte genehm sind  so mach ich das zumindest immer... 
So bekommt man sicher nicht das "perfekte" Bild, aber wahrscheinlich einen ganz guten Mittelwert.


----------



## mixxed_up (26. Februar 2010)

Hattest du vorher einen Röhrenmonitor? Dann musst du dich nämlich erst an die anderen Anzeigeeigenschaften eines TFT gewöhnen. Mir haben bei dem wechsel auch erst die Augen weh getan, dann haben sich meine Augen daran gewöhnt und mittlerweile tut gar nichts mehr weh. Optimale Einstellungen sollte jeder für sich selbst herausfinden, da wir auch unterschiedlich wahrnehmen. Einfach ein bissel rumprobieren ...


----------

